# Fish Spasms?



## FLFisherman (Aug 26, 2010)

Hello everyone. I'm new to these fish forums, but I have used them before to find information. I figured it was time to register. Down to the matter at hand, I have a 10 gallon, freshwater tank. In it I had 3 Demasoni cichlids, 1 plecostamus, 1 tire track eel, and 2 danios. They've all done quite well, until ich began to spread. I treated it as required, raised the temperature, etc. Two of the cichlids that had ich died, and the last one appears to be devoid of the bacteria. None of the other fish had ich.

However, now my cichlid and eel are having spasms. The cichlid shakes its whole body, and occasionally rubs up against the shelter in the tank (I'm not sure if this is another symptom of some disease) and the eel has erratic head spasms. I just did a 20% (or less, I can't measure exactly) water change. Can anyone tell me what's going on? 

Ammonia, nitrate, and nitrite were all at healthy levels a few days ago, but I cannot check again until tomorrow afternoon (school).

EDIT: Just finished reading the MUST READ!
-no live plants
-freshwater
-sunlight is not directed towards the tank, but does penetrate my room
-I feed my fish flakes or Spectrum cichlid formula pellets


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

asphyxiation stuns some *fish* and sends others into *spasms. heard about this before?*


----------



## dorabaker (Jul 3, 2010)

FLFisherman said:


> my cichlid and eel are having spasms. The cichlid shakes its whole body, and occasionally rubs up against the shelter in the tank (I'm not sure if this is another symptom of some disease) and the eel has erratic head spasms.


thats exactly what my fish did when they had gill flukes. could be any parasite really, but just saying...


----------

